# Westweg zwischen Notschrei und Wiedener Eck



## Topanga (7. September 2015)

Hallo Westweg Freunde,

am letzten Samstag habe ich eine neue Sperrschranke auf dem Abschnitt des Westweges zwischen Notschrei und Wiedener Eck vorgefunden. Ca. 300m nach der Weggabelung Trubelsmatt  'Auf den Böden' (Topokarte). Die Schranke ist wohl Ende letzter Woche eingebaut worden - der Beton für das Auflagerfundament war noch feucht, der Aushubhaufen liegt daneben.  So wie es sich bislang darstellt hat der Landwirt des nächstgelegenen Bauernhofes auf der rechten Seite (der, der seine Elektrozäune mit einem zusätzlichen Stacheldraht gegen die MTBler geschützt hat) diese Schranke eigenmächtig eingebaut.

Sperrschild mit Aufschrift: Privat Durchgang Verboten


----------



## Redshred (7. September 2015)

Das Problem (Bauer ) ist bekannt die Schranke ist neu,  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verrueckter-bauer-im-schwarzwald.691282/#post-11841686

bitte sachlich bleiben , hat noch jemand Infos???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topanga (7. September 2015)

Hallo Fritz,
schoen mal wieder von Dir zu hoeren. Melde Dich doch mal ueber PM bei mir.

Gruss
Jo


----------



## Teisho (7. September 2015)

Meine Güte. Das ist doch der offizielle Westweg, oder?
Das ist bestimmt nicht zulässig. Ich würde mich mal mit der zuständigen Gemeinde zuwenden.


----------



## Redshred (7. September 2015)

nein nicht zulässig da hier das betretungsrecht gilt  ist ja der Westweg und eine Umleitung gibt es nicht,  wenn vom Bauern _*Privatweg*_ geltend gemacht wird sollte der Hof ja auch sichtweite sein ist aber 1,6 km entfernt .
eine Sperrung wäre auch nur 2 monate lang möglich und  muß ab dem ersten tag dem Forst bekannt sein

der weg ist 2 meter und auf der wiese runter zum hof schmäler aber da gilt die 2 m regel nicht

Übrigens:  Durch*gang  ist verboten zu Süß auf nem Wanderweg*


----------



## Teisho (7. September 2015)

Dann geht der Herr doch jetzt endgültig zu weit. Mann könnte doch jetzt diese Maßname nutzen und den Spieß umdrehen. Forst anrufen, Gemeinde anrufen.
Ich bin da noch nie gefahren und kenne mich dort überhaupt nicht aus. Sonst würde ich das glatt morgen mal machen.


----------



## Redshred (7. September 2015)

die sache ist am laufen


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (9. September 2015)

Jaja, der Schwarzwald und Mtbler freundlich, ich lache mich tot. Überall wo man hinsieht ist meist eine gewisse Abneigung zu spüren. 

Ich selbst habe es dieses Wochenende wieder schmerzhaft erleben müssen das wieder massive Fallen aufgestellt wurden. 
Eine Begegnung mit dem Bauern hatte ich auch schon, die Drohung die Polizei zu rufen hat die Lage entspannt. 

Der Wirt von dem Gasthaus auf dem Wiedener Eck ist auch schon mehrfach mit ihm aneinander geraten


----------



## Teisho (21. September 2015)

Gibt's hier schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (22. September 2015)

Leider nichts neues. Werde am Wochenende wohl mal den Weg testen und schauen wie es sich verhält


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Oktober 2015)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Leider nichts neues. Werde am Wochenende wohl mal den Weg testen und schauen wie es sich verhält



Hi gipfelstürmer18


Und wie wars so ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topanga (1. November 2015)

Dann will ich mal ein update zur Situation geben. Heute Nachmittag unterwegs in Richtung Wiedener Eck. Kurz vor der Stelle mit der Schranke habe ich einen entgegenkommenden Runner angehalten und gefragt. Er meinte ich soll auf jeden Fall vor der Schranke links die Umfahrung nehmen - der Bauer wuerde kurz hinter der Schranke an der Engstelle mit seinem Offroader warten. Ich wollte mir das dennoch ansehen und radelte weiter. Kurz darauf kommen mir zwei Biker entgegen. Ich fragte was los sei. Sie erzaehlten mir von einem Bauern mit Offroader, der wild mit einer Rohrzange rumfuchtelnd Wanderer mit Hinweis auf das Verbotsschild von 'seinem Privateigentum' vertrieben hat. Sie waeren dann auch umgekehrt. Zusammen mit den beiden Bikern habe ich dann die Umfahrung, welche (von der Gemeinde Wieden) auf einem Plan eingezeichnet an einem Baum hing, genommen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dieser Bauer nicht einlenken und den Weg wieder freigeben wird.

Noch was - nach knapp 3 Wochen konfliktfreiem biken in Ligurien bin ich wieder in der BW Realitaet angekommen: Auch dem Weg vom Zweiseen Blick zum Caritas Haus treffe ich auf eine Gruppe Wanderer vor mir. Der Weg an der Stelle knapp 2m breit. Nachden sie mich bemerkt haben rolle langsam an den Leuten vorbei und gruesse freundlich. Dann die uebliche Breitseite: Sie kennen doch die 2m Regel sie duerfen hier nicht radfahren. Ich antworte, dass man mit ein wenig Toleranz doch gut aneinander vorbeikommt.  Der Wortfuehrer daraufhin: Wegen ihm sei es ja nicht - aber die Biker machen die Wege kaputt. Ich entgegne, dass es Gutachten gaebe, die zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen. Das war dann wohl zuviel. Der Wortfuehrer und sein Kollege setzten mit den Worten 'und jetzt steigen sie ab und schieben' mit links und rechts ausgefahrenen Wanderstoecken ihren Weg fort. Ich sitzte auf dem Rad und rolle mit schleifender Bremse eine Weile hinterher, bis sie Platz machen und mich vorbei lassen. Was ist bloss los mit den Menschen in BW ?????


----------



## Grenzacher (3. November 2015)

Topanga schrieb:


> Was ist bloss los mit den Menschen in BW ?????


...die haben andere Probleme... Die kotzen sich u.U. auch auf Wanderwegen jenseits der 2 Meter aus, ich wurde mal gefragt, ob ich die 3-Meter-Regel nicht kenne... die kannte ich in der Tat nicht...
Das Beste ist dann immer, wenn die ihre Köter ohne Leine rennen lassen, dann hat man wenigstens ein Argument frei nach dem Motto "wer im Glashaus sitzt..."
Ich fahre weiter auf Wegen < 2Meter, was willste auch machen?


----------



## MO_Thor (3. November 2015)

Jaja...es gibt immer welche, deren Lebensinhalt darin besteht, sich über alles und jeden aufzuregen, der nicht nach ihrer Art zu leben lebt. Solch einen hatte ich letztens als Kunde - hat sich aufgeregt, dass seine Gruppe zusammen gezahlt hat und nicht jeder einzeln. Hat sich dann aufgeregt, dass ich nicht schnell genug kassiert habe. Irgendwann ist er ausgerastet, wurde extrem aggresiv, laut und beleidigend. Einfach so. 
Der muss n super Leben führen, wenn ihn alles so ausrasten lässt.


----------



## orangerauch (10. November 2015)

die haben halt wohl noch immer einen Satz verinnerlicht und für sich abgewandelt: "an meinem Wesen soll die Welt genesen… und will sie nicht daran genesen, so ists das mit meinen Toleranz gewesen"  wahrscheinlich reproduzieren die sich seit der Eiszeit dort im Schwarzen Wald durch Inzest und können nicht über den Tellerrand ihrer Hügel hinaus sehen…Und wer auswandert, der kommt nicht wieder ... So stelle ich mir das jetzt mal vor hier in Freiburg.


----------



## Redshred (13. November 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/838429576278687


https://www.facebook.com/udo.laber/posts/936486456436462

https://www.badische-zeitung.de/kre...loipen-laeuft-es-rund-meistens--54471116.html


----------



## H33 (17. Mai 2019)

Frage an die Locals, gibt es dort immer noch Probleme?
Ich will dort vom Wiedener Eck in Richtung Trubelsmattkopf vorbei, wird wohl auch unglücklicherweise ein Sonntag sein. 
Danke für die Info`s
Grüße H33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H33 (23. August 2019)

Scheint ja mittlerweile Ruhe eingekehrt sein.................

werde in der KW 38 dort durchfahren 

Grüße H33


----------



## Seppel_IBC (23. August 2019)

Ist zwar jetzt auch schon wieder ein paar Jahre her - aber als wir das letzte Mal das Stückle gefahren sind, war die komplette Westweg-Markierung relativ weiträumig um den Hof herumgelegt.
Man kommt also eigentlich gar nicht mehr in die Nähe der Mistgabel


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. August 2019)

Hi Seppel_IBC


Soviel ich weiß wird sogar im Winter die Fernskiwanderweg-Loipe über eine Umfahrung geführt. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt auch schon wieder ein paar Jahre her - aber als wir das letzte Mal das Stückle gefahren sind, war die komplette Westweg-Markierung relativ weiträumig um den Hof herumgelegt.
> Man kommt also eigentlich gar nicht mehr in die Nähe der Mistgabel


----------



## H33 (1. Oktober 2019)

Weg am Hof hinter dem Wiedener Eck ist umgelegt, man kommt problemlos vorbei, ist sogar ganz spassig, vielleicht nicht am WE bei schönem Wetter. 

Grüße H33


----------



## Acidham (10. Mai 2021)

Heute bei der Wanderung dachte ich mir das wäre mal was für ne Bike Tour aber dann das... 🥴


----------



## orangerauch (10. Mai 2021)

Renitente Eingeborene...😱


----------



## fbend (10. Mai 2021)

der fragt doch nur ob er auch ein Stück Speck möchte .

Das Bild finde ich schon bedrohlich.


----------



## Acidham (10. Mai 2021)

Das war bedrohlich! Meinen 11-jährigen Sohn hat er davor mit dem Quad über seine Wiese gehetzt (Betonung liegt auf "gehetzt" !).
Traurig ist eher: Wo sind wir mittlerweile gelandet mit den ganzen Verboten und Regeln? Und keiner kann was gegen diesen schrecklichen Menschen unternehmen. Erst, wenn einer verletzt oder tot ist dann passiert was... armes Deutschland!


----------



## Acidham (10. Mai 2021)

Das war bedrohlich! Meinen 11-jährigen Sohn hat er davor mit dem Quad über seine Wiese gehetzt (Betonung liegt auf "gehetzt" !).
Traurig ist eher: Wo sind wir mittlerweile gelandet mit den ganzen Verboten und Regeln? Und keiner kann was gegen diesen schrecklichen Menschen unternehmen. Erst, wenn einer verletzt oder tot ist dann passiert was... armes Deutschland!


----------



## Route66 (10. Mai 2021)

Acidham schrieb:


> Das war bedrohlich! Meinen 11-jährigen Sohn hat er davor mit dem Quad über seine Wiese gehetzt (Betonung liegt auf "gehetzt" !).



Das würd ich in jedem Fall bei der Polizei anzeigen!  Auch das Bild präsentieren, gibts da noch mehr davon?
Gut wären noch ein paar Zeugen, ich gehe mal davon aus Du warst nicht alleine unterwegs. 

War das auf dem "Privatweg" oder der Umfahrung oder ganz woanders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidham (10. Mai 2021)

Von der Hetzjagd leider nein aber dann mit der Hippe (so heisst das Ding glaub ich) gibt es sogar ein Video. Und ja, da waren noch andere Leute dabei. Am Ende habe ich auch darüber nachgedacht eine Anzeige zu machen, aber das ist wieder eine Rennerei ohne Ende. 

Es war der schmale Weg, der direkt am Bauernhof zwischen Zäunen den Berg hinauf führt ungefähr auf halber Höhe.  Und mein Sohn wollte rüber zu dem grossen Weg. Die Zäune lagen am Boden und deshalb ging er einfach über die Wiese, ohne Böses zu denken.


----------



## fbend (10. Mai 2021)

Da würde ich auch mal zur Polizei gehen. Wird es auf alle Fälle aktenkundig. Auch wenn eventuell nichts passiert (was in solch einem Fall sehr schade und in Zukunft geschaut eventuell gefährlich ist/irgendwann treffen die richtigen aufeinander). 
Ein Privatweg muss auch erst genehmigt sein - ist er oft nicht. Meist wird das Schild einfach hingeschraubt. Solch ein Verhalten wird aber auch mit Schild nicht legitim.


----------



## Acidham (10. Mai 2021)

Der Bauer ist einschlägig bekannt, ich habe eben mit der Polizei gesprochen. Es wurde ihm schon öfters nahegelegt sich zu mässigen, aber im Recht ist er und solange niemand verletzt wurde, passiert da auch nicht viel. Ergo anzeigen kann man ihn die Staatsanwaltschaft wird da praktisch nicht viel tun, weil er auch im Recht ist. 
Trauriges Kapitel, das war mir nicht bewusst. Ich dachte immer, dass die man mindestens die Wiese einzäunen muss bzw. es mittels Schilder kenntlich machen muss.


----------



## fbend (10. Mai 2021)

Betreten der freien Landschaft

Im Gegensatz zum Wald darf die freie Landschaft nicht auf der ganzen Fläche, sondern nur auf Straßen und Wegen (öffentlichen und privaten) sowie auf ungenutzten Grundflächen betreten werden. Ungenutzte Flächen sind Ödlandflächen, aber auch Stoppelfelder nach der Ernte und vor der erneuten Bestellung.

Landwirtschaftliche Flächen unterliegen nach § 44 Landesnaturschutzgesetz einem gesetzlichen Betretungsverbot:


Äcker in der Zeit zwischen Saat oder Feldbestellung und Ernte
Grünland (Wiesen und Weiden) in der Zeit des Aufwuchses und der Beweidung, d.h. ab dem Einsetzen der Vegetation im Frühjahr bis zur Winterruhe im Herbst.
Sonderkulturen wie Obst oder Reben während des ganzen Jahres
Das Betretungsverbot gilt immer und zwar unabhängig davon, ob der Landwirt seine Fläche eingezäunt hat oder nicht. Er darf sein Grundstück zum Schutz der landwirtschaftlichen Kulturen oder bei Beweidung einzäunen, muß es aber nicht.

-------
Ob die Polizei da recht hat bezweifle ich. Die kennen sich da meist leider auch nicht aus. Eine Gefährdung seitens des Bauern hat stattgefunden. Er nimmt quasi das Recht selber in die Hand (und verwendet dazu eine Waffe).


----------



## Acidham (10. Mai 2021)

> Das Betretungsverbot gilt immer und zwar unabhängig davon, ob der Landwirt seine Fläche eingezäunt hat oder nicht. Er darf sein Grundstück zum Schutz der landwirtschaftlichen Kulturen oder bei Beweidung einzäunen, muß es aber nicht.


Genau und das gestaltet sich schwierig, weil wie soll man das unterscheiden, ob es eine Grünlandwiese ist oder eine Ödlandfläche. Gerade Wiesen gibt es haufenweise, die nicht privat sind. Gerade in dem Beispiel war da nicht mal hochgewachsenes Gras und ich/mein Sohn hat es ja nicht vorsätzlich gemacht. Muss dann nicht der Eigentümer erst mal freundlich darauf hinweisen bevor er mit Anzeige und Waffen droht?


----------



## fbend (10. Mai 2021)

Mit Waffen drohen darf er gar nicht. Mit Anzeige schon. Theoretisch kann er Dich direkt anzeigen ohne Hinweis. In der Praxis bist Du aber weg (ohne wegzurennen) bis die Polizei zu Aufnahme da ist.

Wenn da kein hochgewachsenes Gras ist darfst Du es betreten. Darüber kann man sich natürlich aber auch streiten.
Du kannst das Bild mal an das Landratsamt senden ode an die Presse. Eventuell tut sich dann da noch was. Oder mit dem Vorgesetzten der Polizisten sprechen. Immerhin bist Du mit einer Waffe bedroht worden. Das finde ich ein anderes Kaliber als z. B. ein paar Schimpfworte.


----------



## orangerauch (10. Mai 2021)

Wie wäre es mit anzeige wegen Nötigung, und Androhung von schwerer Körperverletzung an Minderjährigen?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. Mai 2021)

Hi Topanga



Topanga schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal ein update zur Situation geben. Heute Nachmittag unterwegs in Richtung Wiedener Eck. Kurz vor der Stelle mit der Schranke habe ich einen entgegenkommenden Runner angehalten und gefragt. Er meinte ich soll auf jeden Fall vor der Schranke links die Umfahrung nehmen -



Mit der Umfahrung meinst du den Bereich der offiziell so beschildert ist, dass scharf links abbiegt und bergab fährt - meist im Wald - und dann ins Hochtal von Ungendwieden runterkommt. 
Und dann noch oberhalb Wieden runde 1,5 Km auf der Passstraße(!)  von Osten her wieder rauf fahren muß, um zum Wiedener Eck zu kommen, oder ?



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Topanga (16. Mai 2021)

Ja, man biegt in dem kleinen Wäldchen bei der Beschilderung scharf links ab, aber irgendwo im Talbereich muss man wieder rechts auf einen ansteigenden Schotterweg abbiegen.  Dieser führt dann aufwärts und man kommt an der Wiedener Eck Gaststätte raus. Dann muss man nicht auf der Strasse fahren. Diese Umfahrung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Ist deutlich länger und man verliert etliche Höhenmeter, wenn man z.B. zum Belchen will. Hätte man bestimmt besser lösen können.
Der Landwirt hat den Wanderweg an seinem Hof vorbei letztes Jahr im oberen Teil verbreitert. Ich dachte schon, er hätte seinen Frieden mit den Wanderern und den Bikern gefunden. Offensichtlich nicht !
@ Acidham
Ich würde das Foto als Werbebild an die *Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH schicken. *Unter dem Motto: Willkommen im Schwarzwald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidham (16. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mir schon gedacht zwei Schilder, aufzuhängen... "*ACHTUNG BISSIGER BAUER*"

Frage mich sowieso warum die Gemeinde das noch nicht gemacht hat....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Mai 2021)

Topanga schrieb:


> Ja, man biegt in dem kleinen Wäldchen bei der Beschilderung scharf links ab,



Ok.



Topanga schrieb:


> aber irgendwo im Talbereich muss man wieder rechts auf einen ansteigenden Schotterweg abbiegen.



Meinst du den Bereich, wo man von oben fahrend nach einem Waldabschnitt in einer scharfen Linkskehre kommt, (oberhalb Ungendwieden-Kellerhaus) 

Und dort zweigt rechts ein ansteigender Schotterweg bei einem relativ neuen Brunnen und einer Holzbank ab. 
Meinst du den Weg rauf ?  



Topanga schrieb:


> Dieser führt dann aufwärts und man kommt an der Wiedener Eck Gaststätte raus. Dann muss man nicht auf der Strasse fahren.



Das wäre schonmal viel besser als nochmehr Hm zu verlieren, und dann knapp 100 Hm auf der Passstraße wieder rauffahren zu müssen. 
Gerade im Sommer bei den vielen Motorrädern und sonstigem Verkehr ist das mit dem MTB finde ich besonders übel !



Topanga schrieb:


> Diese Umfahrung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Ist deutlich länger und man verliert etliche Höhenmeter, wenn man z.B. zum Belchen will. Hätte man bestimmt besser lösen können.



Ja, wobei wenn es die Stelle mit dem neuen Brunnen wäre, dann spart man dabei ggü. der "Straßenvariante" immerhin fast 100 Hm!



Topanga schrieb:


> Der Landwirt hat den Wanderweg an seinem Hof vorbei letztes Jahr im oberen Teil verbreitert.



Das wußte ich garnicht.



Topanga schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, er hätte seinen Frieden mit den Wanderern und den Bikern gefunden. Offensichtlich nicht !
> @ Acidham
> Ich würde das Foto als Werbebild an die *Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH schicken. *Unter dem Motto: Willkommen im Schwarzwald !





Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Topanga (16. Mai 2021)

...
Und dort zweigt rechts ein ansteigender Schotterweg bei einem relativ neuen Brunnen und einer Holzbank ab. Meinst du den Weg rauf ?....
Genau das ist die Stelle wo man abbiegen muss. Ist mit 'Kneipp Wassertretstelle' beschildert. Die Strasse sollte man am Wochenende + schönem Wetter als Radfahrer meiden.
Ich habe mal auf Komoot eine kürzere Umfahrungsvariante geplant, aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Falls die sich als besser erweist werde ich sie hier einstellen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Mai 2021)

Topanga schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Stelle wo man abbiegen muss. Ist mit 'Kneipp Wassertretstelle' beschildert.



Ahja, das ist gut. 

Allerdings habe ich diesen Weg im letzten Sommer mal einfach so ausprobiert, bin dann aber nach einer gewissen Strecke von ca. 1 Km auf dem Schotterweg auf ein Sträßchen gestoßen. 

Es ging nurnoch entweder einen total zugewachsenen, steilen Wiesenweg nach halbrechts ab, oder halblinks auf dem Sträßchen weiter. 

Und da ich befürchtete, dass evtl. eine Kuhherde auf dem Wiesenweg weidet, bzw. es nicht erlaubt ist, dort zu fahren, bin ich das Sträßchen gefahren, das jedoch bald bergab auf die Paßstraße geführt hat. Von dort aus waren es noch rund 40 Hm bzw. 0,7 Km bis zum Wiedener Eck. Gibt es dort nur den steilen, eher unscheinbaren Wiesenweg ? 
Oder hätte ich vorher abbiegen müssen ?



Topanga schrieb:


> Die Strasse sollte man am Wochenende + schönem Wetter als Radfahrer meiden.
> Ich habe mal auf Komoot eine kürzere Umfahrungsvariante geplant, aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Falls die sich als besser erweist werde ich sie hier einstellen.



Ahja, das wäre super. 



Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tristero (20. Mai 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich diesen Weg im letzten Sommer mal einfach so ausprobiert, bin dann aber nach einer gewissen Strecke von ca. 1 Km auf dem Schotterweg auf ein Sträßchen gestoßen.
> 
> Es ging nurnoch entweder einen total zugewachsenen, steilen Wiesenweg nach halbrechts ab, oder halblinks auf dem Sträßchen weiter.
> 
> ...




Die OSM weist zwei Trail-Abzweige von dem Sträßchen auf. Führen alsbald wieder zusammen. Der Erste müsste anfangs aufwärts gehen, das ist wohl der, den du gesehen hast. Der Zweite hält die Höhe laut Karte bis zum Wiedener Eck. Abzweig ist kurz hinter dem Ersten, nämlich nach der 110° Links- und unmittelbar vor der 90° Rechtskurve, welche das Sträßchen beschreibt. In der Rechts steht ein kleines Gebäude, unmittelbar vor diesem liegt der Abzweig. Sieh dir das am besten selbst mal auf der Karte an!

Insgesamt ist das alles sehr schade! Zumal die Abfahrt vom Hörnle früher ziemlich Bock gemacht hat.


----------



## fbend (21. Mai 2021)

Ist der andere Weg den offiziell gesperrt? Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch solch einen ähnlichen Fall wo ein Landwirt Schilder aufgestellt hat und mir die Durchfahrt verweigert. Nachdem ich mich mehrfach bei der Gemeinde beschwert hatte (die haben es auch zuerst als legal abgewiesen) war das Schild weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Mai 2021)

Hi Tristero



Tristero schrieb:


> Die OSM weist zwei Trail-Abzweige von dem Sträßchen auf. Führen alsbald wieder zusammen. Der Erste müsste anfangs aufwärts gehen, das ist wohl der, den du gesehen hast.



Ja, das müßte der gewesen sein. 

Aber ob der erlaubt ist, ist leider bissle fraglich. 



Tristero schrieb:


> Der Zweite hält die Höhe laut Karte bis zum Wiedener Eck. Abzweig ist kurz hinter dem Ersten, nämlich nach der 110° Links- und unmittelbar vor der 90° Rechtskurve, welche das Sträßchen beschreibt.



Ok.



Tristero schrieb:


> In der Rechts steht ein kleines Gebäude, unmittelbar vor diesem liegt der Abzweig. Sieh dir das am besten selbst mal auf der Karte an!



Ja, das kleine Gebäude habe ich gesehen. Ich probiere es bei Gelegenheit evtl. mal aus.



Tristero schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist das alles sehr schade! Zumal die Abfahrt vom Hörnle früher ziemlich Bock gemacht hat.



Ja, ich finde es auch richtig schade, und auch sonst sehr übel !  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------

